# Cant seem to get my macros right!!



## Trojan369 (Sep 13, 2011)

Right here is my diet;

This weeks cals are about 3700 and seem to get about 30/30/30%

Toast + Shake (500ml Whole Milk, Protein Powder, 2Tbsp Peanut Butter)

Chicken

Egg n Bread + Shake

Chicken

Chicken n Rice

Shake

No trouble hitting my cals but fat is not around the 20% mark. Protein and Carbs are around the 300g+ mark

Im not getting fat, dont get me wrong just wondered if I could put more muscle on if I had more protein n Carbs


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

If you want to up fats put some olive oil in those shakes


----------



## Trojan369 (Sep 13, 2011)

For 40/40/20 mate i will need to lower fats but i dont think im having anything there thats real fatty?

All rice and pasta is brown. chicken is grilled lol


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

You could always make an an extra shake with Oats, Whey and Peanut Butter if you wanted to up your P\C\F ?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

try drinking healthy oils, like udos, walnut, seasame, evoo, flaxseed etc:thumbup1:


----------



## Trojan369 (Sep 13, 2011)

sorry lads im trying to get at how to lower my fats as they are currently around 30% but want them at about 20.

Cals as they are, are fine but can see ought really fatty in my diet so dont know how to keep cals as they are but decrease fats.

hope that makes sense


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

If I'm understanding this right, lower fats by decreasing you intake of whole milk and peanut butter.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Loose the PB or whole milk !!


----------



## Trojan369 (Sep 13, 2011)

Arrr ok, decrease them and increase protein from some other source regain cals that ive lost


----------



## Trojan369 (Sep 13, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Loose the PB or whole milk !!


But there amazing and great source of cals and protein. But cant moan as this would lower fats which was what i wanted lol


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Change the whole milk for semi, Add scoop of whey. Decrease the amount of PB by 1 spoon !


----------



## Trojan369 (Sep 13, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Change the whole milk for semi, Add scoop of whey. Decrease the amount of PB by 1 spoon !


So semi milk

1 spoon of PB

3 scoops of isolate

Gotcha


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Or just drop the milk all together?? Its nice as a treat but FAR too many carbs in there for me


----------

